#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-31
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> ti mi trebas
<leviathan_> kako da skeniram sliku npr
<leviathan_> na ubuntu
<leviathan_> ?
<leviathan_> zna li ko?
<promis> simple scan
<leviathan_> pa mozes mi objasniti kako?
<leviathan_> imam skener.. ali nmg da nadjem
<leviathan_> gde se nalazi skener na kompu
<leviathan_> tj na ubuntu
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: instaliraj xsane
<Atlantic777> e sad, reci mi još koji je skener u pitanju
<leviathan_> hp psc 2355
<Atlantic777> moraš da uzmeš sa CD-a ili da skineš s neta drajver i ubaciš ga u neki folder s drajverima
<Atlantic777> evo, proveriću ti šta ti treba
<leviathan_> skener i stampac zajedno
<Atlantic777> aha, ček onda ti možda treba hp-lip
<Atlantic777> pa hp-setup i on nađe hp štampače
<Atlantic777> mislim da sam tako nešto čitao kad sam tražio za ovaj svoj
<leviathan_> ok.
<leviathan_> to je program ili?
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> hoces biti tu oko 8-9?
<Atlantic777> da, hp-setup je program koji ti to sam instalira
<Atlantic777> ne znam gde ću tad biti, a ni sad nemam vremena
<leviathan_> pa ja idem sad na slavu..
<leviathan_> samo cu instalirati xsane
<leviathan_> pa kad budem dosao na komp,ako budes tu..
<leviathan_> cemo ostalo
<Atlantic777> ok
<leviathan_> nasao je kad sam ukucao hp
<leviathan_> HP SKUP ALATA
<leviathan_> jel to?
<Atlantic777> tako nešto
<leviathan_> hp lip skup alata
<Atlantic777> samo Å¡to meni to nije radilo, pa sam skidao sa hp sajta
<Atlantic777> treba probati
<Atlantic777> da, paket se zove hp-lip
<leviathan_> ok,hvala.. instaliram ga.. pa odoh na slavu.. poz
<Atlantic777> have a nice day & drink safely
<tp0x45> da li neko zna dobar MSN klijent za Ubuntu?
<alibaba-> pidgin mozes da probas
<leviathan__> Atlantic777: si tu
<acinic> Poz
<leviathan__> poz
<acinic> Prso mi Gnome shell
<acinic> Ne ce da se ucita
<acinic> Nesto sam petljao oko tema
<acinic> Ne pomaze reinstalacija Gnome shell-a
<acinic> Desava se i da ga neka extenzija zezne
<acinic> Sta moze da se odradi
<marw> acinic: probaj, ali izgubićeš neka podešavanja:
<marw> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<marw> gnome-session-save --logout
<acinic> Ovo se desilo na 11.10
<acinic> Samo ovo sto si napisao odradim u terminalu i to je to?
<acinic> Na 11.10 bolje radi Unity
<acinic> Tako da mi nije frka
<acinic> Oko Gnome shell-a
<acinic> Hvalas marw
<marw> np. meni je to jednom pomoglo, pa sam sačuvao.
<acinic> A jesu iskomplikovali instalarinja tema
<acinic> Ono sto je bilo samo da prevuces temu
<acinic> Sada moras da citas neke tutorijale
<acinic>  :D
<leviathan__> brate sta ce ti teme
<leviathan__> kad je ova default tema najbolja..
<leviathan__> meni ubuntu 11.10 radi mnogo dobro.. a imam 512 rama.. otvorim 5 programa ,i ne blokira..
<leviathan__> igram igre,nista ne blokira.. a na 11.04 kocio..
<acinic> Ma ok je 11.10
<acinic> Samo sto ja volim da menjam teme
<acinic> Ne igram igre
<acinic> Menjam teme
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Tako se igram
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-01
<leviathan_> pozz
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: jesi tu,hitno mi trebas
<promis> Ča je bilo.
<leviathan_> imam telefon samsung omnia II i900
<leviathan_> i hocu da prebacim sliku sa usb
<leviathan_> kako?
<Atlantic777> priključiš telefon, ako te pita nešto, izabereš mass storage i to je to
<Atlantic777> verovatno...
<Atlantic777> ili vidi na telefonu da iskopaš nekako da se predstavlja kao mass storage kada ga nakačiš na usb
<leviathan_> ne pita me nista :S
<Atlantic777> ajd da vidim da li mogu da izguglam nešto
<Atlantic777> na to čudo možeš ubuntu da instaliraš :D
<Atlantic777> hm, a kad ga priključiš, da li ga vidiš sa fdisk?
<leviathan_> ne
<Atlantic777> a dmesg ga skonta?
<Atlantic777> dmesg | tail
<leviathan_> sad cu videti,al kad odem na licne stvari
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128295
<leviathan_> nista se ne prikazuje
<Atlantic777> izgleda ovako?
<Atlantic777> ne na ličnu fasciklu već u terminalu upišeš: sudo fdisk -l
<leviathan_> sad cu videti
<promis> pa telefon bi valjda treba da reaguje pri pri povezivanju na usb
<leviathan_> Уређај Бут      Почетак         Крај      Блокова   Id  Систем /dev/sda1            2048    62545919    31271936   83  Linux /dev/sda2        62547966    78174207     7813121    5  Проширено /dev/sda5        62547968    77127679     7289856   83  Linux /dev/sda6        77129728    78174207      522240   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<leviathan_> telefon reaguje
<leviathan_> ono pisne kad se ukljuci usb
<promis> i šta odabereš na njemu?
<leviathan_> pise connect to host
<leviathan_> i ja idem hide status
<Atlantic777> to može da pisne i kad priključiš peglu na fon
<leviathan_> evo nasao sam
<promis> a što ne odabereš connect to host?
<leviathan_> mass storage sam stavio
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: eto, sad bi trebalo da ga skonta
<leviathan_> skontao je
<leviathan_> hvala
<Atlantic777> np
<Atlantic777> gde je bilo?
<Atlantic777> da znamo
<Atlantic777> mogao bi na wiki da napišeš uputstvo :)
<leviathan_> sad cu..
<leviathan_> pa bio je
<leviathan_> setings
<leviathan_> connections
<Atlantic777> ok, to napiši na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org
<leviathan_> i usb connection mode
<leviathan_> sta da napisem? :D
<leviathan_> samo sestri da prebacim sliku za posao,pa cu uradit..
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Samsung_Omnia_II_i900
<Atlantic777> dodaj: negde u tekst [[Category:Hardver]]
<Atlantic777> vodi za pisanje tekstova: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Pomoć:Sadržaj
<Atlantic777> man
<master-krek22> sta trebam
<promis> da prvo razjasnimo
<promis> ulogovoa si se pri loginu
<master-krek22> a ok
<promis> kucajuči šifru
<master-krek22> znaci upali se komp trazi lozinku ja je ukucaim i ulogujem se
<promis> dobro
<promis> otvori tereminal
<master-krek22> otvoren
<promis> probaj da ažuriaš: sudo apt-get update
<master-krek22> Sorry, try again
<master-krek22> to mi izbaci
<promis> jel kuca sve lepo abecedu kad pišeš?
<master-krek22> ne samo kaze da pokusam ponovo
<master-krek22> sa sifrom
<promis> dobro to, mislio sam na raspored tastature, kuca se abeceda
<master-krek22> raspored mi je uvjek isti na EN
<promis> daj mi ispis od komande: groups
<master-krek22> hmmm ?
<promis> Å¡ta hmm?
<promis> samo mi iskopiraj ispis
<master-krek22> master-krek22@masterkrek22-939S56-M:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for master-krek22:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for master-krek22:
<promis> dobro to ugasi
<promis> pritisni crtl+C
<master-krek22> to ovako ili u terminalu /
<master-krek22> ?
<promis> u terminalu pritisni ctrl+C da prekineš taj dijalog
<master-krek22> master-krek22@masterkrek22-939S56-M:~$ sudo apt-get update  [sudo] password for master-krek22:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for master-krek22:  sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt master-krek22@masterkrek22-939S56-M:~$
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> gde da idem da pisem upustvo_
<Atlantic777> dao sam ti link do stranice, tamo klikneš na uredi i pišeš
<Atlantic777> vidi gore
<Atlantic777> u stvari, izlazio si... evo ti opet
<Atlantic777> 14:26 < Atlantic777> leviathan_: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Samsung_Omnia_II_i900
<Atlantic777> 14:27 < Atlantic777> dodaj: negde u tekst [[Category:Hardver]]
<Atlantic777> 14:28 < Atlantic777> vodi za pisanje tekstova: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Pomoć:Sadržaj
<Atlantic777> vodič*
<promis> master-krek22: ajde sad iskucaj: groups
<leviathan_> ok
<master-krek22> nisam ja nista dirao :/
<promis> dobro, nema veze. daj mi ispis od komande: groups
<master-krek22> master-krek22@masterkrek22-939S56-M:~$ c^C
<promis> oće li to
<master-krek22> ovo ctrl+c
<promis> ma to ti više ne treba
<promis> sad daj ispis od komande: groups
<promis> vidiš da polse dve tačke stoji komanda
<master-krek22> ~$ c^C
<promis> Å¡ta ti je ovo Å¡to si dao?
<master-krek22> de reci tacno koji ispis da ti dam nisam te skapirao
<master-krek22> sta tacno
<master-krek22> trebam da dam
<leviathan_> pa ukucas groups i sto ti ispise,to das
<leviathan_> to sto si ti dao,isao si ctrl+c i ispisalo ti je to.. meni ovo ispisuje milan adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<master-krek22> master-krek22 adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<promis> jel ovo sve Å¡to je napisao?
<master-krek22> da
<promis> eto Å¡ta je problem
<promis> nisi više administrator
<promis> nisi član admin grupe
<leviathan_> znaci nisam ja? jer je isto :D
<promis> nešto si verovatno čačkao...
<master-krek22> joj sad sam se sjetio
<master-krek22> al sam zaboravio de sam to cacko
<master-krek22> kako da vratim se na administrator
<promis> moraš ponovo da se dodaš u admin grupu
<master-krek22> to mi zvuci komlikovano
<promis> pa i nije. to je jedna komanda
<master-krek22> kako ide ?
<promis> evo ti uputstvo. čitaj redom
<promis> 0. udji u "recovery console"
<master-krek22> to je ctrl+F2
<promis> ne
<promis> u grub meniju treba da odabereš recovery mode
<promis> imam uputstvo za to čekaj da ga našem
<master-krek22> kako kod mene je ovaj 11.10
<master-krek22> koji me djavo natera da ga apdejtujem
<promis> dakle
<master-krek22> ok
<promis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725337/
<promis> eto ti upuststvo
<master-krek22> e hvala ti puno druze
<master-krek22> znas kad sam ga konto ponovo instalirati al naj bolju 10.10 verziju
<dusan_> pozdrav svima, na koje sve nacine mogu da se angazujem u lokalnoj ubuntu zajednici?
<Atlantic777> dusan_: pozdrav!
<Atlantic777> Na primer, pisanjem vesti za sajt, pisanjem članaka na wikiju...
<Atlantic777> Ne znam kakvo je trenutno stanje s prevođenjem.
<dusan_> Atlantic777: ok
<dusan_> Atlantic777: ja nisam neki expert za OS
<dusan_> Atlantic777: ja radim php/ruby
<dusan_> Atlantic777: ima li nekih oblasti u kojima bih tim znanjima mogao da pomognem?
<Atlantic777> dusan_: ne znam kakvo je sad stanje, ali jedno vreme smo čačkali sajt i ovu wordpress temu
<Atlantic777> dusan_: tu je par ljudi radilo s php-om
<Atlantic777> dusan_: mada mi se čini da je to nekako privedeno kraju
<Atlantic777> dusan_: mogu da proverim, preneću i ostalima :)
<dusan_> Atlantic777: vazi, zeleo bih da se angazujem
<Githzerai> pozdrav
<Githzerai> Ja sam apsoltni početnik i treba mi pomoć. Uradio sam sudo rm -Rf / i sad je ceo računar zakovao. Kako da ga vratim na staro?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-02
<nikolam> zdravo svima
<tata> Zna li neko kako da instaliram driver za video karticu. kad otvorim HARDWARE DRIVERS tu je prazno
<tata> čemu služi taj program
<promis> koja ti je grafi;ka? progam upravo tome i služi.
<tata> ovde smo ranije pričali, grafička mi je VIA unichrome i nađem ja drivere ali neznam kako to da instaliram
<tata> sve, što sam probao-ništa
<tata> hardware drivers mi je prazan
<promis> pa onda opet da ti kažem. nema drajveri za VIA
<promis> Hardware drivers služi za instalaciju vlasničkih drajvera.
<promis> Za VIA grafičku očigledno ne postoji vlsnički drajver
<promis> zato nemaš ništa na spisku
<tata> ok, ali nastavljam da tražim jer mi je na puppy-ju radila grafika sasvim dobro!
<TildaTurn> <O
<Githzerai> pozdrav
<sredoje> Radi web-dev kao sat :)
<sredoje> dav*
<Githzerai> našao sam neko lagano rešenje za serversku stranu
<Githzerai> inače ono uobičajeno baš voli da ždere i teže e podešava
<Githzerai> jeste bezbednije, ali ovo je ipak samo test
<Githzerai> a bre alibaba, namo da si tu... :d
<Githzerai> *znamo
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-03
<user_> ima li koga?
<user_> da li moze neko da mi pomogne?
<promis> reci user_
<user_> imam problem sa misem/tastaturom
<promis> čo?
<user_> povremeno se zamrznu
<promis> a to smo već čuli
<user_> i tada moram da uradim reload psmouse modula
<promis> aha
<user_> pod xinpu -list pise ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse
<user_> hteo sam da promenim u NetScroll, mozda to pomogne
<promis> da li si menjao miš
<user_> nisam
<promis> probao sa nekim drugim
<promis> koje marke miš?
<user_> genius netscroll
<user_> PS2
<promis> a tastatura?
<user_> isto genius
<user_> kb 0138
<promis> dobro bi bilo kada bi promenio uređaje i probao sa drugima
<user_> u dmesg sam nasao da je prijavljivao "mouse lost synchronization ..."
<promis> koji kernel koristiš?
<user_> najnoviji daily
<user_> 3.1.0-999-generic
<promis> dajli, hm, a Å¡ta je sa diflotnim?
<user_> isto
<user_> zato sam i probao update
<promis> a sa nekim bajatim?
<user_> isto se desava i na kubuntu, debian, suse
<promis> a koje su generacije kernela u njioma
<promis> jel su različite?
<user_> nisam proveravao
<user_> ali najnoveije verzije OSeva
<promis> mislim da je jako važno da promeniš uređaje
<promis> jer ako nije do njih onda riknjava ploča
<user_> onda velikom broju ljudi riknjavaju ploce, posto se mnogi zale na ovo :)
<promis> moguče
<promis> eksplozije na suncu
<user_> namestio sam power dugme da radi reload psmouse modula i svaki put kada se zamrznu moram da pritisnem power na kucistu :D
<promis> tebra, ako ti znaš to da namestiš, onda ja ne znam zašto tražiš pomoć ovde.
<user_> mozda je neko ima slican problem
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: jesi tu
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: upravo seo za komp.
<Atlantic777> Reci...
<leviathan_> kako da instaliram shockwave player??
<Atlantic777> iz repoa
<Atlantic777> ček da ti dam tačno koji paket...
<Atlantic777> Mada, možeš ti i sa sajta da skineš noviji.
<Atlantic777> Trenutno ne radi nikako?
<leviathan_> pa sa sajta kad skinem
<leviathan_> nema za ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ima, barem je bilo lepo .deb :)
<Atlantic777> i to dve verzije, do 8.04 i za novije
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Atlantic777> probaj ovo ^
<leviathan_> ne treba mi on
<leviathan_> imam bre flash player
<leviathan_> shockwave
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta je onda to?
<leviathan_> isto neki player
<leviathan_> sto treba :S
<Atlantic777> ne razumem ti se ja puno u te vaše vlasničke gluposti :D
<Atlantic777> daj mi sajt za koji ti to treba
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> ma za pravljene sajtova treba
<Atlantic777> Ček, ček, ček... tebi treba onaj flash za pravljenje sajtova?
<Atlantic777> E toga nemamo,.
<Atlantic777> i batali taj flash, uči html5, css, js, ajax, jquery...
<Atlantic777> python, perl, php
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta god :D
<leviathan_> ne bre
<Atlantic777> pa za Å¡ta ti treba?
<Atlantic777> za pravljenje sajtova ili da vidiš neki sajt?
<leviathan_> http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/otherversions/
<Atlantic777> jebote
<Atlantic777> daj mi sajt za koji ti treba do
<Atlantic777> koji sajt ne radi bez toga?
<Atlantic777> s/do/to
<leviathan_> www.igre123.net :D
<leviathan_> dosadno mi pa ubijamvreme :p
<Atlantic777> bolje uči nešto :)
<leviathan_> :D... znam sve :P.. napravio sam i sajt za paravojnu jedinicu..
<leviathan_> www.white-eagles.webs.com
<leviathan_> :)
<Atlantic777> vidi drugar, meni ovaj igre123 radi sa običnim flashem
<Atlantic777> da li ti radi youtube?
<leviathan_> rade sve..
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: rade neke,neke ne :)
<Atlantic777> daj neku koja ne radi
<leviathan_> ma ajd ne bitno..
<leviathan_> :D
<Atlantic777> inače, fino izgleda sajt, šteta što ga nisi ti pravio :D
<leviathan_> jesam :O
<Atlantic777> nisi, to su gotovi Å¡abloni, koliko vidim
<Atlantic777> koliko si koda ti tu napisao?
<leviathan_> sve :P
<Atlantic777> evo ti sajt za igranje :)
<Atlantic777> http://www.w3schools.com/
<leviathan_> :D
<Atlantic777> a ako misliš da to znaš, ili da ti ne treba, evo da te motivišem: http://www.hackthissite.org/
<leviathan_> :P
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> oces uciniti jednu uslugu pls? :D
<leviathan_> mada si ih ucinio dosad bezbroj :D
<Atlantic777> zavisi od usluge
<leviathan_> registrujes se na jednu igru preko mog linka..
<leviathan_> svidece ti se ,igra je odlicna,samo je malo teska.. ako znas ,a znas sigurno,eRepublik
<Atlantic777> neka hvala
<Atlantic777> nemam ja vremena da se igram :D
<leviathan_> http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Milan123456
<Atlantic777> a već sam registrovan na erepublik :D
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> najstariji na erepubliku ima 70 godina :D
<Atlantic777> i to još sa matorom @hotmail adresom
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> otprilike svi su stari..
<leviathan_> od 20-70 godina..
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-04
<Githzerai> z
<Revenklo> Warning: The Master Boot Record on your device does not match your system's syslinux MBR.  If you have trouble booting this stick, try running the liveusb-creator with the --reset-mbr option.
<Revenklo> ovo mi izlazi kda pokušam da napravim lveUSB
<Revenklo> može li neko da pomogne :)
<LordDVG> Revenklo, jesi li pokusao taj stick bootovati?
<Revenklo> da  i nije ga ni očitavao
<promis> jel imaš nešto bitno na njemu?
<Revenklo> nemam :)
<LordDVG> a jesi li pokusao ovo --reset-mbr?
<promis> onda obriši particionu tabelu pa napravi ponovo particiju i napravi opet live usb
<Revenklo> ok ali uz šta da pokušam to
<Revenklo> promis :particiona tabela za USB? ja sam do sad mislio da  te tabele imaju samo za HDD
<promis> usb je hdd
<promis> nema razlike
<Revenklo> pa u om programu da to uradim? isto kao za HDD
<promis> da. u gparted
<Revenklo> jel ext4 fajl sistem?
<Revenklo> kad pravim novu particiju jel da postavim ext4 fajl sistem
<promis> ne fat32
<Revenklo> ok uradio, javljam rezultat:) hvala u svakom slučaju :)
<Revenklo> hmm javlja opet isto
<promis> promeni program
<Revenklo> hmm samo da nađem drugi
<promis> unetbootin
<Revenklo> ja imam disk utility
<Revenklo> sad cu i taj da nabavim
<promis> program za pravljanje usba a ne formatiranje
<Revenklo> Unetbootin mi kaze da USB nije mount-ova
<promis> pa možd i nije
<Revenklo> pa ja mogu uđem u njega
<Revenklo> dostupan je usvim menijima
<Revenklo> pogleda cu dal ga sada prepoznaje
<omnimulti> pih ovog jos nisu izbacili Rvenkla :=
<Revenklo> Promis hvala puno u svakom slučaju :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-05
<nikolam> jbt ovaj ubuntu-bug neće da prijavljuje grešku ako "baš nema fajerfoks iz distribucije"...
<nikolam> imam FF 7 iz PPA riznice postavljen a uklonjen podrazumevani...
<promis> Ja ne znam kako koriste linux za servere kad IO wait pri ve'em radu hardiska ubija
<promis> sve se zamrzne
<nikolam> promis, hmm, a šta tačno radiš?
<nikolam> Kontrola protoka ka diskovima od strane aplikacija, tako da radi slično multitaskingu na procesoru, ni na jednom OS nije u stvari rešena.
<nikolam> Koliko znam, ima samo kontrole na nivou virtuelnih mašina, gde se kontroliše d ajedna ne zauzme vreme da ostale ne rade itd.
<nikolam> Mene isto nervira kad nešto radim i onda se smrzne ta aplikacija dok to ne obavi zbog diska. Počeo sam popreko svoje diskove :)
<nikolam> promis, a koji hardver?
<nikolam> promis, proveri 'ionice', možda pomogne
<promis> recimo pri raspakivanju multi rar arhive od par gigabajta
<promis> samo raspakivanje je procesorski zhtevno
<promis> plus se na to dodaje io wait
<promis> hardver je c2d 3Ghz, wd sata2 diskovi
<nikolam> pa to bi trebalo da klizi lepo u pozadini
<nikolam> probaj nice i ionice al potanje je i koji je kontroler i koji je ubuntu, jel to ext3,4 ili nesto drugo i dal j nesto cackano u podesavanjima itd
<nikolam> mene nervira kad instaliram programe. tada je neko pametan u kanonikalu rešio da instalacija ima prioritet nad svim drugim i da treba što pre da se završi (što jeste istina) ali mi onda sve drugo koči (zbog diska ja mislim) dok ne završi postavljanje programa ili unapređenja.
<nikolam> i renice
<promis> ubutu 11.04 ext4
<nikolam> mene je isto zezao ranije SATA kabl. nije padalo ali se ponašalo jako čudno.
<promis> kernel je 3.0.0-13-lowlatency
<nikolam> Onda sam konačno ukapirao i zamenio jedan od SATA kablova
<promis> koliko sam shvatio ovaj nice je vezan za pojedinačan proces
<nikolam> možda bi nekom dijagnostikom i nadgledanjem moglo da se utvrdi šta i gde koči tačno al ne znam kako to da gledam
<nikolam> iostat za početak
<nikolam> dstat
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskPerformance
<nikolam> e promis , stavi paket sysstat ,
<nikolam> i nađe se tu i isag
<nikolam> i tu je onda atsar
<leviathan_> pozz
<leviathan_> moze mi neko pomoci..
<leviathan_> imam original steam acc sa kanterom
<leviathan_> i kako mogu da instaliram steam program?
<promis> preko wine
<leviathan_> kad hocu da instaliram preko wine
<leviathan_> pojavi mi gresku
<leviathan_> za svaki .exe file :/
<promis> koja je greška? Koja verzija kantera?
<leviathan_> 1.6
<leviathan_> preko steam
<promis> dobro, taj kanter bi trebalo da radi
<leviathan_> sad cu ti slikati
<promis> koja je greška za stem?
<leviathan_> ako bude pojavio gresku
<leviathan_> The file '/home/milan/Преузимања/SteamInstall.msi' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<nikolam> lepo ti kaze. nemoj da se igras :) Å ala. :)
<leviathan_> :D.. skino sam sa original sajta..
<leviathan_> isto tako je za sve programe..
<promis> pa označi ga izvršnim
<leviathan_> sa .exe
<leviathan_> kako?
<promis> inače taj preblem je rešen više puta na rofumu
<leviathan_> moze link? :/
<promis> oćep i veš da ti operem?
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> samo sam te zamolio..
<promis> mrzi me
<promis> kad nađeš rešenje ako bude problem ti reci
<leviathan_> :/
<leviathan_> nasao sam
<leviathan_> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Wine-problem--11425
<promis> uradi tako, dobro je to rešenje
<leviathan_> instalirao je..
<aamm> a
<Atlantic777> a
<aamm> znači radi
<Atlantic777> radi...
<Atlantic777> :D
<aamm> ja sam novo pečeni linux user, imam pitanje u veti wine programa
<Atlantic777> auh, ajd...
<aamm> moguli se driveri za windows instalirati na linux preko wine?
<Atlantic777> pa ne baš
<aamm> jbg
<Atlantic777> za tako nešto bi ndiswrapper mogao da posluži
<Atlantic777> a kakvi drajveri ti fale?
<aamm> imam puno sati na dial up, pa bi to da potrošim ali mi moj linux ne prepoznaje modem
<Atlantic777> ne, linux i ovi 10 € dial up modemi se ne slažu najbolje
<Atlantic777> nego, sad si mi dao ideju čime bih mogao da se poigram :D
<aamm> e moj je taj od 10 Eur
<Atlantic777> instalirati win u vbox, pa tamo instalirati drajver za modem i preko ono vboxnetfltk ili kako se već zove provući mrežu na host sistem
<Atlantic777> to bi moglo da radi :D
<nikolam> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/DialupModem
<nikolam> Zavisi koji je
<aamm> modem mi je agere ili tako nešto
<nikolam> lspci daje ID modema., pa onda s tim možeš da pretražiš gugl za rešenjem za taj modem na ubuntu linux itd
<Atlantic777> aamm: vidi sa lspci koji je id modema, pa potraži po netu da li je neko uspeo taj čip da potera
<nikolam> hehe
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> bbl
<aamm> snaćići se, sad mi reci ono sa početka, ja znam samo za wine, a koj je ovo drugi što si mi napisao, radi li on sve, kao corel, sony forge...
<nikolam> Inače, ne vidim mnogo logiku korišćenja modema, ako imaš VIP Flat na USB za 799 dinara mesečno. 1GB i onda 200Kbit/32Kbit Flat, što je najmanje 4X brže od bilo kog modema a radi i brže...
<nikolam> appdb.winehq.org ima baza aplikacija.
<nikolam> Serial modem možeš možda da nađeš polovan za 100 dinara ili nešto itd..
<Atlantic777> ovaj „drugi“ je virtualbox a taj netfltk je nešto kao drajver za virtuelnu mrežnu karticu
<Atlantic777> virtualbox ti je program koji služi da napraviš virtuelnu mašinu i onda imaš kompletan windows u njoj
<Atlantic777> ili koji već OS hoćeš
<Atlantic777> i tu radi mnogo više aplikacija
<Atlantic777> ipak imaš kompletan windows
<aamm> nije to za mene, ja bih klasičan os.
<nikolam> modem vidi koji ti je pa vidi da ga namestis da radi lspci pa dalje
<nikolam> ako ne, drugi modem, vidi an limundu ima gomila itd
<TildaTurn> <O
<maletaski> \o
<AppExpert> Pozdrav ekipi..ima li ovdje programera?
<AppExpert> Ako ima: predstavio bih vam svoj novi alat za brzu i jednostavnu izradu multiplatformskih aplikacija
<opetnaistommestu> Samo da otpozdravim pošto nisam programer. :)
<AppExpert> pisanja koda gotovo niti nema (osim onog od SQL-a). Sve kontrole se dovlače na formu i jednostavno podešavaju
<AppExpert> sav kod se piše kroz wizard..pogledajte video, slike i probajte lite verziju.. više na http://app-expert.com/
<AppExpert> hvala svima
<maletaski> AppExpert, neradi ti ovaj link
<Atlantic777> AppExpert: koja je licenca? Mogu li da vidim kod?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: kod mene radi...
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> meni kaže forbiden :D
<Atlantic777> maletaski: to zato Å¡to nisi programer :P
<maletaski> pa đes bre Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> maletaski: evo, evo... brojim pare
<maletaski> opa :D
<Atlantic777> i vidim nema, tako da ostajem kući... :D
<maletaski> ahahahaha
<maletaski> a ja se sinoć vratio iz Subotice :D
<Atlantic777> AppExpert: zvuči jako zanimljivo, šteta što je java (nešto nismo u dobrim odnosima).
<TildaTurn> a jel Atlanic 777 dolazi sledeci vikend u NS na LID ? :)
<TildaTurn> ... ili neko od vas prisutnih ?
<nikolam> ja pa njemajem
<Atlantic777> TildaTurn: rado, mada mi trenutno finansijska situacija ne dozvoljava. :D
<AppExpert> je, java je..:)
<AppExpert> ja javu obožavam, a koliko sam vidio srbija je jaka sa java programerima
<Atlantic777> Ne znam, ja je nikako ne volim.
<Atlantic777> Ali dobro, stvar ukusa. :D
<Atlantic777> AppExpert: ko je sve radio na tome?
<Atlantic777> Koliki tim? I ozbiljno, zanima me koja je licenca.
<AppExpert> na tome sam radio samo ja
<AppExpert> curu malo aktivirao oko forum :)
<AppExpert> to sam danas tek pustio u promet...za sada se može preuzeti samo Lite verzija i to besplatno
<AppExpert> a licencu jos kemijam
<AppExpert> java je open source, ali nevjerujem da cu dati kod...jer niti ja se vise ne snalazim u tome :)
<Atlantic777> Ne razumem zašto je to razlog da ti ne bi pustio kod. :D
<Atlantic777> Koliko dugo si radio na tome? Radio si po porudžbini ili ovako po svojoj ideji/za svoju dušu?
<nikolam> nisam u toku ali ako je u opticaju nesto zatvorenog koda sa "lite" izdanjem koje se deli naokolo kao virus..  sto bi to nas ljude koji koristimo sisteme otvorenog koda uopste trebalo da zanima???
<nikolam> jel to neka reklama ili sta?
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ček, čuješ da nije još sve završeno s licencom. :D
<nikolam> ja sad procitah da ga bas briga za otvoren kod
<nikolam> mislim, i TREBA prodavati binarne programe,
<nikolam> Al ne trpim tajne.
<AppExpert> de sta ti je brate srbinu :)
<AppExpert> danas sam tek to prvi puta objavio u nekoj predbeti
<AppExpert> nisam nacisto s nicime jos.
<Atlantic777> AppExpert: a u pravu je, ovo je ubuntu zajednica, kanala za pomoć korisnicima.
<nikolam> ne znam o cemu se radi, koja licenca i koji softver
<Atlantic777> ako je neki softver otvorenog koda, tu smo da podržimo, ako je obična reklama...
<AppExpert> netko je pitao koliko sam radio na tome: radio sam 2 mjeseca..uz moj posao koji inace radim
<Atlantic777> svaka tebi čast kao kolegi programeru, ali ovde nije mesto takvoj aplikaciji
<nikolam> moze se sve lepo prodavati i pruzati podrska sa otvorenim kodom. Prosto se izvaga da ima vise prednosti nego mana. I ljudi vise veruju otvorenim proizvodima
<AppExpert> ti bi i trebao biti alat uz koji je jednostavno iraditi app i za linux..
<nikolam> Ako je otvoreno i upakuje se i za ubuntu/debian ili druge sisteme, samo napred. Ako nije..
<AppExpert> ovdje sam se javio jer sam s vama proslih godina dosta komunicirao, tad nisam bio appexpert
<nikolam> pa slobodno nastavi ... :)
<AppExpert> nist, idem zapalit
 * Atlantic777 ode dalje da čita...
<nikolam> tu smo da te podrzimo u otvorenom razvoju
 * nikolam bi voleo da vidi o cemu se radi.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-06
<acinic> Poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<acinic> Ocu da kupim web kamericu.
<acinic> Sta da uzmem?
<acinic>  :)
<Atlantic777> U poslednje vreme sam instalirao linux na baš dosta laptopova, i svugde je radilo.
<acinic> Sta je radilo?
<acinic> Koji modeli?
<Atlantic777> Skype, npr... Negde je trebalo ono ld reload config, negde nije moralo.
<Atlantic777> Iskreno, ne znam, to su one ugrađene.
<Atlantic777> to je neki uvc driver i podržava sve živo, ako se dobro sećam
<Atlantic777> mogu baš da iskopam u logu, neko je nedavno kupovao i prijavio da radi
<acinic> Ne moras
<Atlantic777> 17:00 <+alibaba-> cisto da objavim, logitech c510 web cam HD proradila a tek sto sam je ubo
<acinic> Ja nesto nisam ljubitelj Skype-a
<Atlantic777> cheese je radio ama baš svugde bez problema
<Atlantic777> ni ja ne koristim skype, nego su pojedinci imali problema s njime, pa mi je to poslužilo za proveru
<acinic> I ja razmisljam o tom modelu c510
<acinic> Kakva je?
<acinic> Nemam iskustva sa kamericama
<acinic> Da li vredi da se da 44 evra za nju?
<acinic> http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/logitech-c510-hd-960-000640/comp_comp_webcam/31/531
<Atlantic777> ne znam, samo sam primetio da je javio
<acinic> Aha, ok
<Atlantic777> a vidim da nije online, mogu da proverim kad se pojavi
<Atlantic777> a javi i ti iskustva :)
<Atlantic777> Jesi li video na wikiju da nema nekih beležaka? Na forumu sigurno ima zabeleženo nekih problema.
<acinic> Moze
<acinic> Mora da vidim koji cu model a sigurno cu da kupim Logitech
<acinic> Verujem da ce to da radi
<acinic> Medjutim brine me softver
<acinic> Sta sve ima od softvera osim ovog cheese-a?
<Atlantic777> A za šta ti treba? Da snimaš nešto?
<Atlantic777> vlc, mencoder, verovatno i pitivi, kdenlive možda ima nešto...
<acinic> Ma jok
<acinic> Za zezanje malo sa nekim da se gledam i tako to
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Nista posebno
<Atlantic777> za video komunikaciju, stvarno ne znam, ne koristim
<acinic> ok
<nikolam> Znaš šta je zanimljivo. Pre nekoliko nedelja pošaljem ja onoj firmi što radi vebinare (on24 valjda) poruku punu gorčine u kojoj zahtevam da napišu u specifikacijama da podržavaju BAR Ubuntu/Firefox za svoje vebinare.
<nikolam> I znate šta je bilo. Sad u zvaničnoj specifikaciji to i podržavaju upravo tako. Ubuntu/Firefox! :)
<nikolam> Čak i Seamonkey prepznaju kao FF jer je isto Mozilla. Čudo jedno. :)
<Atlantic777> lepo :D
<promis> kako da prebacim, predpostavljam, tekst kodiran u cp120 u utf
<marw> promis: u čemu?
<promis> u geditu
<promis> mada je nebitno txt fajl
<promis> ali sad vidim da se samo za Å¡ javlja neki hijeroglif
<marw> save as > encoding > utf
<marw> tj. utf8
<promis> dok ostala slova su "ćelava"
<marw> hm, ne znam. ako je tekst izvirno "loš", onda druga kodna strana ne pomaže
<promis> da. uradio sam replace hijeroglifa
<promis> i tako sam rešio š i ž
<promis> ostalo će morati ručno
<Atlantic777> uff taj mitski cp1250
<promis> jebote
<promis> ovaj yahoo je usrao stvari
<promis> stavljajući flash da reguliše upload priloga
<promis> kako li se samo setiše
<promis> aj što mi dodatak blokira fleševe
<promis> nego ovaj novi fleš pada samo tako
<Lubuntu> ima li pomoci za mene?
<Lubuntu> OUT OF RANGE
<promis> kakvo djubre
<promis> ne mogu da podignem dva fajla
<promis> serem im se u program
<promis> Lubuntu: smanji rezoluciju
<Lubuntu> kako?
<Lubuntu> preko live CD ?
<promis> Å¡turi input = Å¡turi output
<Lubuntu> nisam ja bas vest, ako moze malo pojasnjenje
<Lubuntu> kako mogu da menjam rezoliciju preko live Cd a
<promis> pa daj obrazloži kad ti se to dešava
<Lubuntu> prvi restart posle sveze instalacije Lubuntua pie OUT OF RANGE
<Lubuntu> OUT OF RANGE pise pre pojave GRUB/a
<promis> dakle grub je u outov range
<Lubuntu> da
<promis> koja je grafička
<Lubuntu> radeon 9200
<promis> a Å¡ta se desi kad grub sam odbroji i podigne sistem?
<Lubuntu> nista, crtica u levom gornjem uglu
<promis> to je već malo ne zgodno
<promis> mora će da radi live cd
<promis> moram malo da razmislim
<Lubuntu> kako preko live cd da editujem grub
<promis> pa uz pomoć bilo kog tekst editora
<promis> samo da razmislim Å¡ta da se kuca
<Lubuntu> promis: vidi ovde https://trisquel.info/en/forum/frequnecy-out-range
<promis> to je okej, ali to ćemo ostaviti za drugi korak
<promis> odnosno ako uradiš chroot može i to odmah
<promis> ali ja nemam iskustva sa chroot pa ne mogu da te vodim kroz to, iako to nije ništa preterano komplikovano
<Lubuntu> hmm
<Lubuntu> sta mi valja ciniti?
<promis> vga=792
<promis> dodaj ovaj parametar kernel liniju u /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<promis> to je mali hak ali bi tako trebalo da podigne sistem
<promis> pa ćemo onda da sredimo grub
<promis> kao na linku Å¡to si dao
<promis> a ako uradiš chroot onda možeš odmah da sređuješ grub kao sa linka
<promis> dakle
<promis> podigni live cd
<Lubuntu> podigao
<promis> pa onda montiraj / particiju sa hardiska
<Lubuntu> kako?
<promis> pa otvori nautilus i samo klikni na nju
<promis> ili pošto si u lubuntu onda pcmanfm
<Lubuntu> live mi je ubuntu
<promis> dobro, onda nautilus
<promis> kad montiraš particiju, onda pokreni gedit kao root: gksu gedit
<promis> pa onda u geditu nađi fajl na toj particiji koji se nalazi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<promis> kad otovriš taj fajl onda se javi
<Lubuntu> ok
<promis> koliko imaš sistema na tom računaru?
<Lubuntu> hmm, u boot/grub ima samo devicemap i grubbenv
<Lubuntu> 2
<promis> znači grub je namešten da se pojvaljuje
<Lubuntu> ?
<promis> pa prilikom boota, očekuje se da se grub pojavi da bi birao između ta dva
<Lubuntu> trebalo bi, samo sto meni pise OUT OF RANGE
<promis> dobro. on se uključuje i to je ono što je bitno
<promis> jel si probao da na slepo uđeš u recovery mod
<promis> kad ti monitor ode u out of range
<promis> to je znak da se uključio grub
<Lubuntu> ne dami nista
<Lubuntu> +neda mi
<promis> pa onda pritisneš jednom strelicu na dole
<promis> i pređeš na upis za recovery mod
<Lubuntu> pazi..
<promis> i onda pritisneš enter
<Lubuntu> kad otkucam...
<Lubuntu> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Lubuntu> mogu da editujem  fajl
<Lubuntu> mogu i da ga save... ali...
<promis> nisam ti rekao da to radiš
<promis> to ne važi kad si u livecd
<Lubuntu> aha, to sam pokusavao pre
<promis> nego jel si razumeo Å¡ta sam ti govorio
<promis> da na slepo uđeš u recovery mod
<Lubuntu> za recovery
<promis> jel si to probavao?
<Lubuntu> kad tacno trba da stisnem strelicu
<promis> kad i monitor ode u outof range
<Lubuntu> evo sada cu da probam
<promis> imaš 10 sec da pritisneš strelicu
<Lubuntu> nece
<Lubuntu> jos uvek stoji OUT OF RANGE
<Lubuntu> cek cek
<Lubuntu> pise mi po sred ekrana ON
<Lubuntu> i crtica u gornjem desnom
<Lubuntu> usao  je u mem tes
<Lubuntu> t
<promis> u redu, pritisnuo si više nego što treba
<promis> probaj ovako
<Lubuntu> evo sada sam ponovo i pritisnuo sam samo 1 strelicu na dole
<Lubuntu> cekam....
<Lubuntu> ....
<promis> pritiskaj strelicu na gore puno puta, pa onda strelicu na dole samo jednom
<Lubuntu> jos uvek nista, cekam...
<Lubuntu> ispisao je nesto po ekranu
<Lubuntu> sta sad_
<promis> trebalo bi da ti pokaže meni
<promis> treba da odabereš drop to root console ili shell
<Lubuntu> nema menija, samo nesto ispisano po celom ekranu
<promis> pa onda nije podigao sistem
<Lubuntu> probao ponovo, isto  :(
<Lubuntu> nece
<promis> to onda kod tebe nešto drugo ne valja
<promis> jer recovery mod ne bi trebalo da pravi problema zbog rezolucije
<promis> mislim teško mogu da dam neki ioale pameta sud ovako na daljinu
<Lubuntu> videcu nesto
<Lubuntu> hvala ti puno
<Lubuntu> nikada do sada nista instalirao lubuntu
<Lubuntu> promis: hvala ti jos jednom  :)
<promis> ništa, bezveze je što nismo rešili stvar
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-29
<zovik> tražim pomoć oko pokretanja bttv  TV kartice u kubuntu-u... ima li neko da zna da li radi u OS KUBUNTU Pixel View play tv pro???
<stereo_advance> pozz
<nkls_> jel neko instalirao-probao ubuntu 12.10?
<nkls_> kako vam se cini?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-30
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<v1adimir> momci, koga ne mrzi.. imam o5 onaj IGMP (V3) koji mi pravi konstantan ~1KB incoming
<v1adimir> ako mozete da mi pomognete, kako uopste da vidim WTF je to?..:)
<v1adimir> ... skinuo sam bio drugu LAN karticu - i prestao - danas mi SBB resetovao modem i o5 je tu :\
<v1adimir> (a ne razumem se dovoljno da provalim sta je)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-31
<Lu> dobro jutro
<Lu> može li neko da mi pomogne da nađem paket za KGeography koji sadrži serbia.png
<Kostic> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/run-windows-apps-in-ubuntu-with-crossover-for-linux-free-for-today-only
<uros1> Kostic: yar se ne pla'a crossover_
<Kostic> uros1, данас је фри тако да... :)
<Kostic> Иначе, ја се стимујем често на виндози а могу да кажем да лепо ради Steam. Не морам да се цимам много. :)
<uros1> Kostic: hvala na info, lepo, lepo
<uros1>  
<Kostic> :)
<Kostic> Уууу... Како сам ово написао. Погрешан контекст uros1. Користим виндозу само за Steam. А сада не морам да је користим због тога што ми Steam без цимања ради на Лубунтуу... фејспалм
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> winword dokumente u odt : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-winword-dokumente-u-odt
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Guake Terminal(Problem) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-guake-terminal-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem oko upgrade-ovanja i/ili instalacije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-oko-upgrade-ovanja-i-ili-instalacije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Kako download-ovati 12.10. sa GNOME Shell desktopom? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-download-ovati-12-10-sa-gnome-shell-desktopom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu boot : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-boot
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Rešenje problemi sa ATI/AMD grafičkim karticama na Ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-resenje-problemi-sa-ati-amd-grafickim-karticama-na-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa SD čitačem na laptopu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-sd-citacem-na-laptopu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] problem oko uredjivanje poruke na forumu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-oko-uredjivanje-poruke-na-forumu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mt:s usb internet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mt-s-usb-internet
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dve mreže : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dve-mreze
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa instalacijom lamp servera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-instalacijom-lamp-servera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wolfram Mathematica 8 neupotrebljiva : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wolfram-mathematica-8-neupotrebljiva
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da instaliram Skype? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-instaliram-skype
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ifort problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ifort-problem
 * zpop is away: I'm busy
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> graficka kartica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-graficka-kartica--16606
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] graficka kartica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-graficka-kartica--16606
<stereo_advance> al se ovaj ubuntu-rs-vesti raspričao
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype u startup : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-u-startup
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] graficka kartica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-graficka-kartica
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Skype u startup : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-skype-u-startup
<maletaski> ehey stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> maletaski :)
<maletaski> kako je ?
<stereo_advance> evo radno
<maletaski> :)
<stereo_advance> sastanak libre redakcije
<maletaski> ako ako
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa kompajliranjem DeadBeef-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-kompajliranjem-deadbeef-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa kompajliranjem DeadBeef-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-kompajliranjem-deadbeef-a--16610
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa driver-om za graficku karticu nvidia GeForce 8500gt : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-driver-om-za-graficku-karticu-nvidia-geforce-8500gt
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-01
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<TildaTurn> jutro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Osvojite .com domen : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-osvojite-com-domen
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu desktop i Ubuntu Software Center : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-desktop-i-ubuntu-software-center
<tata> čemu služi xorg driveri "DEBUGGING SYMBOLS", kod mene je instaliran driver a ispod njega je ovaj debugging.
<tata> treba li to da se instalira
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-02
<ZAKhan> can anyone help me with the wordpress theme?
<stereo_advance> o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> XBMC: Script failed: plugin.video.youtube : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xbmc-script-failed-plugin-video-youtube
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-03
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Грешка система : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-greska-sistema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Alternate install CD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-alternate-install-cd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za Microsoft i Open Document prezentacije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-za-microsoft-i-open-document-prezentacije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> web aplikacija "ubuntu-rs" i jos po nesto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-aplikacija-ubuntu-rs-i-jos-po-nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Python: reagovanje na pritisak tipke : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-python-reagovanje-na-pritisak-tipke
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Doterivanje izgleda : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-doterivanje-izgleda
<Grace_> Hej ..
<strax> test
<freestyler17> register <freestyler17> <zrfreestyler@hotmail.com>
<freestyler17> log in
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bluetooth v2 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bluetooth-v2
<ZDroid> ubuntu-rs-vesti: pingž
<ZDroid> ping ubuntu-rs-vesti
<ZDroid> ping ubuntulog2
<ZDroid> uf al' su glupi ovi botovi
<ZDroid> ne znaju da igraju ping-pong
<ZDroid> xD
<aleksvidak> da li neko moze da me uputi na neku literaturu vezanu za kernel ili za linux uopste i kako on u sustini funkcionise?
<Kostic> Тражи на Гуглу: Linux wikipedia, Linux kernel newbies
<Kostic> Construction of Linux distribution
<Kostic> и слично
<aleksvidak> hvala
<Kostic> Нема на чему.
<Kostic> За почетак је довољно
<Kostic> И да, требаће ти времена
<aleksvidak> znam. planiram da radim diplomski vezano za to,svakako cu raditi na proucavanju svega dugo
<bitlord> evo prvi link koji sam nasao http://free-electrons.com/doc/books/lkn.pdf   to bi trebalo da je ova knjiga http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ gregkh je kernel developer i stable kernel maintainer (tako da zna sta pise :o)
<Kostic> aleksvidak, нађи књижицу Pocket Linux.
<bitlord> ups, ima i na njegovoj stranici link, samo treba pogledati :o)
<Kostic> Објашњава како да направиш малу Линукс дистрибуцију која стаје на два флопија
<Kostic> Занимљива за читање.
<aleksvidak> hvala svima, sve cu uzeti u obzir, zeleo bih da krajnji proizvod bude neka mala distribucija, ali treba dosta da naucim,videcu kako ce ici
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu za početnike - video uputstva na srpskom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-za-pocetnike-video-uputstva-na-srpskom
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-28
<Kolega2357> Čitam sada nešto pravila o pisanju na forumu da li postoji zvanično pismo na forumu jer nisam primetio da piše?
<nikolam> konacno moze da se koristi iCal kalendar na ITDogadjaji, vise nije kupus: http://www.itdogadjaji.com/?ec3_ical
<nikolam> (uveze se u Thunderbird+Lightning ili drugi kalendar i onda se pojavljuju IT događaji najave u regionu)
<alexa> zaboravio sam root password, a imam samo pristup admin nalogu
<alexa> sta da radim?
<alexa> pritom, ne mogu ni sudo da koristim na admin nalogu, jer sam zeznuo /etc/sudoers
<alexa> sta i kako?
<TildaTurn> alexa,  chroot iz nekog live-cd-a
<TildaTurn> pa onda stavis novi password
<alexa> mogu li, npr, da udjem u recovery mode, pa tako da uradim to?
<alexa> ima li neko da me vodi kroz ovo?
<alexa> Usage: chroot [OPTION] NEWROOT [COMMAND [ARG]...]
<alexa> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/reset-root-password-ubuntu-linux-without-cd/
<alexa> spasilo me
<TildaTurn> pa ..
<TildaTurn> dobro
<TildaTurn> alexa, sledeci put ovako > http://superuser.com/questions/111152/whats-the-proper-way-to-prepare-chroot-to-recover-a-broken-linux-installation
<nikolam> pa tako moze na ubuntu da ti uvek svako udje u racunar iz momenta. Zato mora da stavi sifra i u GRUB, da se to onemoguci a to ti niko nece reci dok ne ustanovis.
<nikolam> Podrazumevana Ubuntu instalacija nije sigurna, vrlo prosto.
<nikolam> A BIOS/Efi isto treba da se stavi da se dize samo sa HD, inace, ko podigne sistem sa usb/cd ili mreze, odradi posao za cas
<predator8bit> dali neko zna kako namestiti SKS wireless konekciju za kubuntu
<predator8bit> ?
<TildaTurn> predator8bit, SKS ti je naziv firme, zar ne?
<predator8bit> ma da
<predator8bit> mora se praviti pppoe konekcija
<TildaTurn> pogledaj ovo, mozda pomogne > http://www.linux.com/learn/answers/view/897-how-to-get-my-wireless-connection-to-work-on-ubuntu
<predator8bit> nije pomagao, gledam i po drugim forumima, hvala u svakom slucaju
<TildaTurn> znaci nije 'klasicno' podesavanje wireless-a?
<z0ran> predator8bit, pa sto ne uradis pppoe konekciju?
<predator8bit> probao sam ali Kpppoe samo radi sa telefonskim brojevim
<z0ran> iskreno, nemam pojma kako to ide sa ubuntu, ja se kacim preko pppoe na adsl, ali koristim openbsd i pf
<z0ran> i time automatski pravim i fw i odatle sve radi u lokalu
<z0ran> cekaj, zasto wireless preko pppoe
<z0ran> jer koliko znam pppoe radi samo sa tel br
<predator8bit> SKS tako zahtevi
<TildaTurn> z0ran, radi se o ovoj firmi > http://www.sksyu.net/inet.php?lang=2
<predator8bit> internet dolazi wireless ali konekcija treba a radimo kao pppoe, "broadband connection"
<z0ran> predator8bit, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcl52iEyjEg&feature=player_embedded
<z0ran> odavde je link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728665
<Kolega2357> Ima li neki admin da je ovde sa foruma?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-29
<cvoro>  č*
<maletaski> \o stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> \o maletaski
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-pywikipediabot-pokretanje-u-ubuntu rešena tema
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-30
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Kolega2357|away> Pozdrav i tebi
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-radovi-na-ubuntu-srbija-vikiju-2013
<nikolam> jel neko namestao NFS i kerberos na Ubuntu. Kanim se odavno, treba mi a bas me mrzi. Znam samo da NFS cist nije siguran.
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-02
<maletaski> \o stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> hi maletaski o/
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta se radi
<maletaski> mučim se sa javom na debianu
<stereo_advance> ne bih nikako znao kako da ti pomognem, odavno nisam na apt-get sistemima
<maletaski> ma sređeno već sad radi :P
<stereo_advance> sredio i otišao :D
<orpheus> dobro vece
<orpheus> imam jednu molbu ako moze
<orpheus> presao sam sa ubuntu-a na Kubuntu nedavno ali sam razocaran pa se nameravam vratiti ali ne znam kako a da ne brisem i reisntaliram ceo sistem
<orpheus> sada sam na 13.10
<Plank> moze neko da mi pomogne oko instaliranja drajvera za wifi?
<orpheus> dakle da ponovim pitanje, kako se vratiti sa Kubuntu-a na Ubuntu
<baraba> pa instalisi i ubuntu pored kubuntu;)
<baraba> i imace dva linux -a :)
 * baraba isto govno drugo pakovanje;(
<orpheus> pa kada sam isao sa Ubuntu nisam instalirao plus jos i K.... vec iz terminala nekako ali ne znam kako >D
<orpheus> ne svidja mi se ovaj KDE i koci mi nesto pa bih da se vratim nazad ali eto problema :)
<baraba> nemoze
<baraba> donesi uuntu  i nstalisi
 * baraba jovo nanovo !
<baraba> ubuntu*
<baraba> ili pored  i ubuntu i kubuntu
<baraba> a sta fali kubuntu orpheus ?
 * baraba crtanka?
<orpheus> a kada bi reinstalirao i "presao" isntalacijom da li bi tako moglo? Znatno mi je sporiji....
 * baraba probaj ;(
<orpheus> sta crtanka, nisam razumeo?
<baraba> a oklen si bolan?
<baraba> koji jezik zboris?
<orpheus> ne zborim,, vec pricam pa se mozda ne kontamo najbolje
<baraba> slikovnica*
<orpheus> a sta sa njom bolan a ua vezi ubuntua
<baraba> pa ubuntu je slikovnica ili crtanka
 * baraba znas kad se  nasminkas doceras ;) kako lepo izgledas;(
<baraba> orpheus:  a sta tebi treba 'reci' duso ;)
 * baraba na leru 
<Lilith_> :)
<baraba> :)
<baraba> TildaTurn: orpheus  a ne resismo zadatak
<baraba> ode nam *
<TildaTurn> zag :)
<baraba> zag a sta ti je to  TildaTurn ?
 * baraba neki novi linux mozda?
<baraba> TildaTurn:  a sta ti je to 'zag'*
<baraba> TildaTurn: ja sam Doder u Sarajevu su me zvali 'baraba' pojma nemam ko je taj tvoj zag?
<TildaTurn> ISP; Tele Danmark
<baraba> da pa sta
<baraba> ?
<TildaTurn>  pa nista
<baraba> TildaTurn:  budi jasniji nemoj da me zezas:)
<baraba> TildaTurn: ko vam je taj 'zag' te ga toliko prozivate ?
 * baraba mora da je iz Danske Pa sad su svi Danci zag -ovi
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-03
<nikolam> Mikrosoft je izgleda konacno ubilo Mesendzer servere za MSN/Mesendzer servis. Pored toga sto mislim da u M$ generalno nisu normalni, ovaj im je potez posebno blentav. Sve su nagurali na Skajp, itd.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-27
<Bane> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-28
<johi> Pozdrav, jel se bavio nekom USB modemima  i onim Win softverom sto dolazi za njih preko MTS-a?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-30
<milorad031> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-02
<zaKEVUiMENE> Neko
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-26
<miroslav_> nema ikonica na xubuntu posle dodavanja openoffice sa dpkg -i
<tux_> ls
<tux_> pozdrav, da li ima nekog prisutnog?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-27
<alice_> huhu
<alice_> ima li koga online? :)
<nikolam> nema :)
<alice_> :P
<alice_> trebam nekog ko ima malo vremena da ga gnjavim s malim problemčićem na debianu :) znam da je ovo za ubuntu ali na debian kanalima je prilično pusto xD
<Marija> jel ima nekoga ko moze da mi pomogne sa ubuntu-om?
<Marija> Mnogo mi je vazno
<Neznalica> instalirao sam ubuntu 15.04 pored windows 10 i sve je radilo ok  do danas , sada mi  kaze ovako : /dev/sda4:unespected inconsistenci : run fsck manualy
<Neznalica> the root file sistem  dev/sda4  requires manual fcsk
<Neznalica> Molim za pomoc
<Neznalica> bOSKE
<nikolam> Neznalica, aa jel ext3/4 ili btrfs
<nikolam> mozes da podignes sa dvd-a ili usb-a, pa da vidis da uradis fsck sa njega na disku
<nikolam> vidis koji je disk sa gparted ili fdisk
<nikolam> ako znas da je /dev/sda4 root, onda znas sta ri je cinit sa fsck :P
<Neznalica> ne znam
<Neznalica> pomagaj
<nikolam> Obicno se radi prvo instalacija bilo kog vindovsa pa onda linuksa, jer je linuks pametan i zna za vindovs, dok je vindovs pre bio glup, sad je mozda se opametio :)
<nikolam> Pa digni ga sa usb ili dvd, pa onda radi fsck
<Neznalica> tako i jeste
<nikolam> ako ne znas, odravi ponovo instalaciju linuksa ili popravku ako ti ponudi
<Neznalica> prvo win10 pa onda sa usb instal ubuntu
<nikolam> ja licno nisam probao to spijunsko g. w10 pa ne mogu da uporedim u dual boot
<Neznalica> mene samo zanima   kako da ukucam komandu
<nikolam> mozes da uradis zaista fsck kako ti kaze ,
<nikolam> pa fsck /dev/sda4
<nikolam> ali to kao root i kad s eppodigne
<nikolam> ili sudo fsck , kapiras, sudo ti pomaze da radi kao root komanda
<Neznalica> pa nece da se podigne
<nikolam> pa podigni ga sa dvd ili usb
<Neznalica> pa nemam vratio sam
<nikolam> pa ako ti radi vindovs, podigni vindovs i skini ISO ili USB sliku
<nikolam> imas onaj program unetbootin
<nikolam> on to moze sve sam i da napravi usb i da skine sliku diska
<nikolam> ili skini odvojeno
<Neznalica> dobro
<Neznalica> samo jos ovo
<nikolam> znas gde, ubuntu.com , xubuntu.org, zavisi st akoristis
<Neznalica> kad sam ukucao fsck dev/sda4
<nikolam> 32 ili 64bit, to znas valjda , zavisi kakav ti je pc
<Neznalica> znam 64
<nikolam>  /dev
<Neznalica> pise
<Neznalica> fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<nikolam> ...
<nikolam> nadam se d aje sve proslo ok Neznalica , kad saznas sve, mozes promeniti u Sveznalica :)
<Neznalica> ma nije
<Neznalica> znaci ja ne mogu da ga pokrenem sada bez ponovne instalacije
<nikolam> mozes ali treba da imas kod sebe usb ili dvd da ga pokrenes u zivom, "live" modu i uradis fsck kako kaze
<nikolam> isto nije jasno sta sve vrtis na tom vindovsu, jer ako je kao administrator tamo, danas je moguce da i on prcka po disku gde je linuks itd
<nikolam> obicno ne mare za to ali...
<nikolam> mozes ali uvek treba d aimas usb ili dvd za linuks
<nikolam> ako radi vindovs, lepo rekoh, idi na vindovs i sa unetbootin ili direktno skini sliku dvd ili usb
<nikolam> pa napravi
<Neznalica> hocu , svo skidam
<Neznalica> *evo
<Neznalica> hvala na vremenu nikolam
<nikolam> skidaj skidaj al koristi zastitu :)
<nikolam> okidoki :P
<nikolam> stpljen, spasen :P
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-28
<trebampomoc> pozdrav, instalirao sam sinoc ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, i sve je radilo super do update-a
<trebampomoc> nisam procitao koji je update bio
<trebampomoc> ali posle reboota
<trebampomoc> izbaci me u Grub meni
<trebampomoc> i ako selectujem ubuntu, dobijem: 0.751017 ACPI PCC probe failed
<trebampomoc> ne znam sta da mu radim, neko ima resenje? potrazio sam na netu, ali ne vidim konkretan odgovor
<Bole> Koju verziju da instaliram na sistem amd 64, 2gb rama ddr2, integrisana nvidia grafika
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-30
<milobit_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_aZx03adM
<Laza_> Cao
<Laza_> ima nekog
<Laza_> ?
<lajka> [21:27] [474] Phazeus_tux- #lugons Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-31
<sima_> Imao neko situaciju da miu se na 14.04LTS 64bit ne gasi racunar an shutdown?
<sima_> samo vrti i ne gasi se
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-01
<fizlik> pozdrav
<fizlik> imam instaliran lampp server na kom hostujem svoj sajt
<fizlik> na sajtu imam statistiku koja prikazuje broj poseta i datum sa poslednjom modifikacijom koja stalno pokazuje datum 01.01.1970.
<fizlik> na masini i u biosu je vreme uredu
<fizlik> gde mozete biti problem i kako ga resiti?
<Kostic> fizlik: какве везе има твој проблем са Убунтуом?
<fizlik> ne znam pa pitam
<Kostic> „na sajtu imam statistiku“
<Kostic> какву статистику?
<fizlik> ukupno poseta
<fizlik> trenutno online itd
<fizlik> dnevni rekord poseta
<fizlik> imam phpsysinfo i tamo mi vreme i datum pokazuje normalno
<fizlik> i jos nesto
<Kostic> занима ме како се зове софтвер који покреће твој статистику
<Kostic> и шта користи за генерисање статистике
<Kostic> вероватно користи Апаче записнике
<fizlik> hocu da podesim sendmail da mi mail forme salju postu sa npr. hotmail-a
<fizlik> probao sam postfix,sendmail i nista uspesno da uradim
<fizlik> to je ekstenzija za wysiwyg web builder
<fizlik> taj program ga generise
<fizlik> na windows xampp-u radi sve ok
<fizlik> i ovde osim sto mi pokazuje datum 01.01.1970. kao poslednja modifikacija sajta
<fizlik> bios uredu i na OS
<fizlik> lampp server je u pitanju
<fizlik> sto se tice sendmail-a znas li kako da uradim da npr. sam pravim sendmail.ini fajl iz npr. htdocs direktorijuma
<fizlik> da li samo u php.ini fajlu odredim rutu ili...
<Kostic> „to je ekstenzija za wysiwyg web builder“
<Kostic> Каква екстензија?
<Kostic> Како се тачно зове тај софтвер за генерисање статистике?
<fizlik> wysiwyg webbuilder
<Kostic> Обично се прикаже 01.01.1970. године у случају када је датум неисправан
<fizlik> ok
<Kostic> Requirements
<Kostic> Windows 10 / Windows 8.1 / Windows 8 / Windows 7 / Vista
<fizlik> ako je biosu sve ok i na os gde bi jos mogao biti problem
<Kostic> Какве везе овај програм има са Линуксом?
<fizlik> nikakve
<fizlik> host je na ubuntu
<fizlik> on radi na windows-u
<fizlik> :)
<Kostic> Очигледно је направљена нека грешка у тој „екстензији“
<fizlik> znaci sto program generise tj. web strane one se nalaze na ubuntu
<fizlik> sek samo
<fizlik> budi tu
<fizlik> pokusacu da ti pokazem celu skriptu
<fizlik> u pitanju je php skrita
<fizlik> evo je
<fizlik> <?php
<fizlik> if(!file_exists('zaehler.csv'))
<fizlik>     file_put_contents('zaehler.csv', 'datum# \n heute# \n gestern# \n rekord# \n gesamt#1');
<fizlik> $filename="zaehler.csv";
<fizlik> $count=0;
<fizlik> jesi li video
<fizlik> flood jbg
<fizlik> Kostic tu si?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-10-31
<_rafaelo> Јел има неког? Ја сам први пут овде.
<_rafaelo> Овај горе линк за новајлије није функционалан.
#ubuntu-rs 2016-11-04
<novak_> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2016-11-05
<Jojni> Zdravo
<Jojni> Nekoi u kanalu?
<Jojni> Ima li nekoj online?
<Jojni> Ili samo me?
<Bulgar> Zdravo
<Bulgar> Neki online?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-10-31
<Nikonix> Kako da podešen Desktop zapamtim na Virtualnom Ubuntu sa USB Flash-a ?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-30
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> morebit da sam milobit!?
<morebit> al nemora
 * morebit jos me zovu i vaska karavlaska;)
 * morebit nema mi brata 'azijata' :( on je jedini vodje koji uzbrdo koci:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMQI0JPb-bs
<morebit> samo za mog 'brata' azijata ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UodCFyyeSSI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> da sam sreo danas svog brata azijata;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<morebit> odo dodo
 * morebit da tresnem jednu ManastirkA ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-02
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moga
<milobit-> ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<milobit-> Probik se i ja kroz sanceve i bunkere;(
 * milobit- nije bilo lako;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-03
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<milobit-> dje naj moj brat 'azijat' ;(
<milobit-> on jedini uzbrdo koci;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIKuNq5rTWY
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-29
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> istalrao  sam vu 'glupu' ubuntu
<morebit> ne mogu da je ufatim ni za rep ni za glavu;(
 * morebit morebit je va ubuntu 'sistem ' samo za pametne?
 * morebit bi nesto novo al me ebe jovo;(neide ne mogu da je svarim
<morebit> imam i neke komande
<morebit> al ne sljakaju:(
<morebit> komande sa ubuntu!?
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<vaska> vaška karavlaska;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<vaska> ma ja sve radi al neradi 'turcin' sudo!
<vaska> sudo aptitude install ..
<vaska> apt-get onstall
<vaska> hm:(
 * vaska cu vas rusim;( kupija sam snajper;(;)
<vaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o50Pd9cirho
<vaska> pisam se na ubuntu cu je ubijem na moju masunu;(
<vaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<vaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<vaska> odo dodo
<vaska> da pocinem
<vaska> ako bogda i umrem
<vaska> da 'pocine vu svoju staru dusu
 * vaska 'baba i ne haje;(
<vaska> rado bi me se otarasila
<vaska> pohasila se
<vaska> ja idem u pakao a ona je odlucila da ide u raj;)
 * vaska ali prije toga moram da plaknem sudje:(
<dacy_> pozdrav moze li se particija od roota prosiriti a da ne mora opet da se formatira
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-30
<dacy> pozdrav ljudi ima li koga?
<dacy> neko:
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-31
<kiwi_43> kakoste ljudi:)
<kiwi_43> ufatio sam vu Ubuntu za rep;)
<morebit> ma radi ko 'suda' va ubuntu;(
<morebit> Å¡'
<morebit> Å¡uda'
<morebit> jeli ubuntu zenskog roda?
 * morebit jedino jos malo naj 'turcin' sudo sere;)
<dacy> svi spavaju
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-01
<morebit> kakoste ljudi:)
<morebit> 'braco moja' i po stricevini i po babovini;)
<morebit> joj Jovane joj Mrdjane joj Srdjane joj!
<morebit> pa djeste
<morebit> javitese
<morebit> ma radi vaj ubuntu ko lud;)
 * morebit da je ebes nis joj ne fali;)
<morebit> jel no bese zenskog roda ubuntu?
<morebit> kodmene napolju lepo vreme
<morebit> bas me briga za ubuntu
 * morebit odo 'babu' da odvalim uz tarabu;)
<morebit> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-02
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> netreba mi kola leba
<morebit> no mi treba parce sunsa
<morebit> jl se more to vodje kupiti?
 * morebit kazu!? i Bajo Pivljanin je jatakovo U toplim krajevima Dalmacije;)  i ja bi bogami Kad bi me dopalo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<morebit> doslo vreme  stare kosti treba leciti
<morebit> i treba mi samo jedno parce vruceg neba i parce leba
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL-ZFFyAqC8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMp9AadR96k
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> svoje stare kosti da odmaram
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-03
<morebit> naljuti ma vaj 'glupi' @Drone ;(
<morebit> dungodung dje si bolan:)
<morebit> nema te ko?
<morebit> sta u srbiji fali?
<morebit> :)
<morebit> hm
<morebit> ponekad te cojk mogo dokuciti i koju prozboriti
<morebit> azgle da vis ne more
<morebit> si prezauzet
 * morebit dosao sam do zakljucka Da je ovo samo moj kanal Ne privatni ali osobni jest;)
<morebit> Bija sam skoro na Rogu Afrike
 * morebit posebno lesoto lepa drzavica;)
<morebit> ma ljudi tamanite se me
 * morebit ja vas samo pravim na 'kvadrate';)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> Lesoto je opkoljen i pod nasom kontrolom!
<morebit> amen
<morebit> i ja sam tamo bija ;(
<morebit> odo dodo
 * morebit da zakrpim onu rupu na 'babinim' gacama;)
